# call of duty 4 modern warfare with vista 64bit?



## justinmac1984 (Mar 12, 2009)

I recently put vista ultimate 64bit on my computer, now dual booting with XP pro 32 bit. I wanted to get the feel both for vista and the 64 bit. I wanted any input from people who have used this game on vista 64 because I want to buy but if it wont run right then I will find another game to play. thanks for advice in advance


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Runs perfectly for me. Tested in XP 32bit, Vista 32 and 64bit and Windows 7 32bit.

What's your system specs?


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

I currently have Vista 64bit and I have never had problems running games. I have COD:WaW, and that runs great. Also, the call of duty 4 demo ran perfectly on my system.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have COD4 and it runs fine on my comp


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Many games these days are leaning towards 64-bit platforms as they can offer so features 32-bit platforms cannot. Like more than 3GB of System RAM.


----------

